

Samsung Galaxy S III can be wiped by visiting a webpage - klausa
https://twitter.com/i0n1c/status/250546418236940288

======
s_henry_paulson
Conversation here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4569686>

------
sabret00the
What browsers have this exploit been tested with?

------
zbowling
didn't work here.

